# بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..



## تـ،،،ـويق (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

هذا اول موضوع لي ان شاء الله فاتحه خير علي وعليكم

مالي بالمقدمات بس متوفر عندي شويه شنط على شوزات على بوك تقليد هاي كواليتي اتحدى يعرف البوتيك انها تقليد


روعه.. الجلد طبيعي ..الشوز والبوك كلهم بالبوكس تبعهم ..

بحط صوره الاغراض من المصنع ومن تصويري طبعا التصوير بالجوال وخبركم تصويره مش ولابد 


هذي شانيل كلاسيك كشخه كنت طالبتها لي بس طلعت بعيني صغيره حجمها متوسط مايل للصغير 

سعرها 1350 معها كيس البوتيك والبوكس والدست باج تصلح هديه 














وهذي شنطه ميو من المصنع لونها بيج سعرها 1150 عندي منها لون رمادي برضو




هذه الصورة تم تحجيمها. اضغط على الشريط لمعاينة الصورة بالحجم الكامل. ابعاد الصورة الاصلية 650x629 و بحجم 30KB.





تصويري 






وهذي فلات توري بورش عندي منها لون فضي ولون ذهبي مقاس 40 وتلبس 39 سعرها 520





هذه الصورة تم تحجيمها. اضغط على الشريط لمعاينة الصورة بالحجم الكامل. ابعاد الصورة الاصلية 808x559 و بحجم 68KB.





تصويري 







وهذي توري بورش مقاسها 39 سعرها 780




هذه الصورة تم تحجيمها. اضغط على الشريط لمعاينة الصورة بالحجم الكامل. ابعاد الصورة الاصلية 1024x725 و بحجم 88KB.





تصويري 





شوز بربري روووعه مقاسه 39 سعره 750




هذه الصورة تم تحجيمها. اضغط على الشريط لمعاينة الصورة بالحجم الكامل. ابعاد الصورة الاصلية 600x600 و بحجم 34KB.





تصويري 








بوك مارك جاكوب سعره 500







تصويري








التوصيل بالرياض عن طريق المندوب 

اليوم تطلبين باذن الله بكره عندك






التحويل على حسابي بالراجحي 

اللي عاجبها شي التواصل عن طريق الرسايل الخاصه او الايميل(بليز بدون اضافه)

[email protected]

طبعا حاليا هذا الموجود واذا ببالك شي اوفره لك سواء فستان او شنطه او شوز او غير 

وانتي تحديي الجوده والكواليتي تبعه كل ماكانت الجوده توب ونفس الاصلي كان السعر اغلى طبعا 

اوفر انا سوا وجاكيتات بالماين وميس سيكستي وجوسيب وتود وباقي الماركات المعروفه 


دعواتكم لي ولكم بالتوفيق 






مندوبه متجر الريم


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

اااااااااااب


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (5 يناير 2011)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

اااااااااااااب


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (5 يناير 2011)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

ااااااااااااب


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (9 يناير 2011)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

..............................................


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

..........................................


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (17 يناير 2011)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

.......................................


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (28 يناير 2011)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## لبيه للجنه (14 فبراير 2011)

*رد: بضاعه اتحدى فيها البوتيك سووبر هاي كواليتي ..حياك ..*

*روعه وموفقه*


----------

